# Starting off



## Racer Justin (Apr 6, 2011)

I live in SE Michigan thinking about a 8x8 lean two loft and not to sure on the vents I have been looking at alot of pics just looking for some tips and pigeon guys that live nearby 
Thank-you Justin


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

did you started building it yet?
if not your better off with a 8 by 10 or 6 by 12


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I think 8*8 is a good size, also very cost effective. As for vent, depending on what you construct the roof out of, you can incorporate the vents right into the build and then just add some vents to the front wall. I Just built a loft just like this in a thread on this board......check it out


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I am currently building mine and i am going with a 8x8 myself seems to be a common size and is easier to build. Whatever ya go with good luck


----------

